# BF Grant here we come!



## DEERFU (Sep 2, 2014)

Getting that email today sayin our application was accepted was a great kick off to the season  Already been scoutin for the bow hunts . Hopefully the acorn drop will be better than it's lookin. 
 Post it up here if ya got picked


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 2, 2014)

My son, son-in-law, and myself chosen for the first hunt!


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 4, 2014)

I can't seem to remember if I got drawn or not.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 4, 2014)

drhunter1 said:


> I can't seem to remember if I got drawn or not.



 liar liar pants on fire


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 5, 2014)

DEERFU said:


> liar liar pants on fire



Its hard to recall stuff like this when somebody only texts you that your group got picked 99 times.


----------



## gititdone (Sep 9, 2014)

deer fu  i will be there also hope to see ya


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 9, 2014)

gititdone said:


> deer fu  i will be there also hope to see ya



You know where we'll be camped .  I think I  passed your truck on Cedar Creek Saturday while I was out taken the pups for a ride. Me and Drhunter will be at the the Millard camp off Browns Chapel Cedar Creek) opening day- come on by


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 18, 2014)

We will have a 4 person group at BF Grant for the first hunt. See ya'll there.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 21, 2014)

hambone76 said:


> We will have a 4 person group at BF Grant for the first hunt. See ya'll there.



Yawl pray for cold weather! Snakes chiggers and ticks are bad this year. Thumped a fat doe out there Saturday morning at 830


----------



## ahchild (Oct 16, 2014)

We will be there on first hunt this year. We mostly get the second hunt. I hope it is cold, too.


----------



## gititdone (Oct 19, 2014)

Snakes are badddddd


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 19, 2014)

I wish it get cooler. I want to hit bf for coon but am kinda skeered of the rattlers there. Ive killed some great bigguns there.


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 20, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> I wish it get cooler. I want to hit bf for coon but am kinda skeered of the rattlers there. Ive killed some great bigguns there.



I wish yawl would hurry up and thin them coons out a bit- they're eatin' up the corn in a hurry . At least thin them "she coons" out


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 20, 2014)

For those that have never been the rattlesnakes here ain't no joke! watch where you step AND where you put your hands!!!!!! Too many close encounters with 'em to count for me. Ran up on one waist high in a blow down trying to recover an arrow that had just passed through a doe. The biggest one I've seen so far was on the first gun hunt two years ago. He was a well fed fat five footer laid up in a patch of hardwoods squirrel hunting I would assume......and then there's the copper heads


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 20, 2014)

They kill rattlers right in the camps on the first gun hunt usually. I killed one there. Id bet money it was 6'. I had been crawling around in a spot after some turkey. Went back to truck. Came back down the rd. Here he came right out of where we had just been. I never owned snake boots till then. Then I killed another on ponder pines rd a few yrs later. Ive killed more on Dawson Forest but those down there were lots bigger.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 27, 2014)

Where does everyone camp?  Im between camping, hoteling, or staying with buddies nearby. 

Proly be hunting on godfrey rd.


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 28, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Where does everyone camp?  Im between camping, hoteling, or staying with buddies nearby.
> 
> Proly be hunting on godfrey rd.



Not sure which camp will be in yet as they've closed at least one. Probably Indian Creek. There's a big one right there on Godfrey Hwy right across from the check station. You'll be able to pick out the Woodies members easy- they'll be the ones in line with bucks on Thursday afternoon


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 28, 2014)

They said ponder pines camp was closed last yr. So we decided to not camp and get a motel. Well we go by camp and there it was not closed.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 28, 2014)

DEERFU said:


> Not sure which camp will be in yet as they've closed at least one. Probably Indian Creek. There's a big one right there on Godfrey Hwy right across from the check station. You'll be able to pick out the Woodies members easy- they'll be the ones in line with bucks on Thursday afternoon



Im planning on one like that boy in ur avatar. I sure hope the ten day report is wrong.


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 2, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Im planning on one like that boy in ur avatar. I sure hope the ten day report is wrong.



Lookin purdy good to me! A little rain on thursday might make 'em frisky


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 2, 2014)

Rode through last thur night talking with coon hunters. Saw several deer. I was hunting just up the rd a few miles. Not much rutting activity. Y'all should hit it about right.


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 3, 2014)

DEERFU said:


> Yawl pray for cold weather! Snakes chiggers and ticks are bad this year. Thumped a fat doe out there Saturday morning at 830



Congrats on the doe. 
This recent frost should take care of the insects for the most part. I had a tick-borne illness at the end of Turkey Season...don't want to have it ever again!!! It's pure misery. I'm used to the snakes and have no fear of them. I do however, have respect for them...Macon County was ate up with Canebrakes. 
 Not sure where we will be camping right yet, but I will be driving a White Dodge Dakota 4 door with a Fire/Rescue tag on the front bumper. Stop in and grab a seat by the fire.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 4, 2014)

A couple guys in our group watched a big 10 breed a doe in the middle of a pasture yesterday morning. He had frost on his back!


----------



## Echo (Nov 4, 2014)

Chattooga River Hunter said:


> A couple guys in our group watched a big 10 breed a doe in the middle of a pasture yesterday morning. He had frost on his back!



That's what I call "good sign."


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 4, 2014)

Echo said:


> That's what I call "good sign."



Yep, I can say for sure at least one doe is in estrous at BF!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Nov 5, 2014)

Good luck everyone. Got a good tree picked out.... i hope. I know its a great spot but it took a while to find a place that didnt already have a climber by it. Went 11.7 miles today by gps and had a great spot picked out. Climbed up. Wondered at the view. Climbed down. And found a brushed in climber 12 feet away!!!  

Went 400 yds down the clearcut edge and found an even better spot. This other guy and I may be able to see each other but we will be looking at different deer for sure.


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 5, 2014)

Got a spot picked out. Huge rubs and scrapes everywhere. A beat -down trail to boot. Hope that it pays off. 
Got a campsite at the Indian Creek Rd campground. 
Good luck to all of you that are here.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 5, 2014)

Y'all try and do a live from the tree thread on here. Heres the one I killed last yr on it.


----------



## gumpster34 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Bf grant 11-6-14*

138 7/8
4.5 years old
175 gutted


----------



## Hammer Spank (Nov 9, 2014)

gumpster34 said:


> 138 7/8
> 4.5 years old
> 175 gutted




Excellent buck.


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice one gumpster!


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 11, 2014)

Drhunter and I both connected with decent bucks also. I had a rough time putting woods between myself and other hunters. With the logging that's gone on in the past couple of years gates are down and roads have been left open so it's hard to "get away" now.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 11, 2014)

They gonna have to cut quota numbers looks like as bad as I hate it. They have raped the place.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh and let's see the pics.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Nov 12, 2014)

Glad y'all had good luck. Hunted food in the hardwoods no where near any hunters and didnt see a deer the two days I was down. It was a weird hunt with the full moon. Seems like to see deer, you have to see orange


----------



## Jonboater (Nov 19, 2014)

Lets seee some pics!!


----------

